# Music for Dark Nights and Full Moons



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I've started a blog on Halloween Forum ... I'm trying to write at least 99 reviews of various Halloween albums, singles, and mixes I've found over the years (most of which I've found online). I'm a little behind, but trying to catch up.

Anyway, one mix came out a few years ago called "Music for Dark Nights and Full Moons". It's starts with rhythmic trip-hop music, and ends with tracks that are more industrial / dark ambient. It's a solid mix. Here is the blog entry. 

Most of what I review, I can find somebody else (like Halloweiner) who is sharing them, and I'll link to their share ... these kinds of mixes I'll share on my own unless somebody tells me otherwise. 

Hope you like the music.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

This needs to get put up to the top again


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

_YES ! I second that request_


----------



## pookiemonster (Aug 26, 2009)

Found a link for this!
http://www.mediafire.com/?73rfdxs13wa7x8q


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice find, Thanx !!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for the share.


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Holy crap ... I didn't think anybody looked at that blog. My flabber is completely gasted. It appears I never changed my d/l links when I moved my stuff to mediafire from 4shared ... sorry 'bout that ... but I didn't think anybody was reading.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Silly 'saur - of course we're reading your blog. You're lucky you're not getting harrassed daily for new entries! I believe the number 99 was mentioned somewhere...


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Dang! I wish I would have found this sooner! Please keep up the wonderful work!!


----------

